

Demystifying Windows 8′s changes, additions, and features - adeelarshad82
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/96431-demystifying-windows-8-changes-additions-and-features

======
Derbasti
> Windows 8 will be the most secure Microsoft OS ever.

Ever. Never again will Microsoft create any software product as secure as
Windows 8. It will be the pinnacle of human software engineering and it's all
downhill from there.

Seriously though, 'ever' is such a strong word...

~~~
baddox
That's a common usage though, right? Apple's press release for the iPhone 3GS
claimed it would make gaming "better than ever" and taking pictures "easier
than ever." Sometimes, it's made explicit that we're talking about the past
("you've never seen anything better"), but even without making it explicit the
meaning is clear.

[http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2009/06/08Apple-Announces-
th...](http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2009/06/08Apple-Announces-the-New-
iPhone-3GS-The-Fastest-Most-Powerful-iPhone-Yet.html)

~~~
Derbasti
They are actually using future with 'ever'. As far as I know, the future
'ever' is relating to all future events. In contrast, Apple is using the
present tense or the past tense 'ever', which would relate to all past events.

I guess you could use the two versions interchangeably without confusing too
many people. Then again, good writing probably wouldn't.

------
slowpoke
The most fundamental flaw of this stupid idea is still trying to merge Desktop
and Tablet features. It's what makes Unity suck beyond saving grace, it's what
makes Lion the most colossal fail in the history of fails from Apple, and it's
the same thing that will break Metro.

You don't put Tablet features on a Desktop OS. You don't put Desktop features
on a Tablet OS. Either way is doomed to fail because they are completely
different input paradigms and entirely opposed areas of usage (tablets being
communication devices with multimedia functions, Desktop machines being where
actual work gets done).

I see this entire thing as Microsoft's last desperate attempt to get into the
Tablet market - where they've already lost to UNIX (Android and iOS) - and I
doubt it's going to get any better. And since the Desktop market is going to
shrink tremendously in the future in terms of multimedia usage for the
everyman, eventually leaving only the power users on the Desktops, they've
pretty doomed to eventually loose the shrinking Desktop market as well, as
power usage is the territory of GNU/Linux, whether you like it or not.

But oh well, it's going to be funny to watch from the sidelines.

~~~
ugh
“… it's what makes Lion the most colossal fail in the history of fails from
Apple …”

What? What?!

The only 1:1 ported tablet feature I know of is Launchpad (and it does suck,
don’t get me wrong) which is, however, completely optional and doesn’t even
get in the way.

Launchpad does not make Lion a colossal failure. That’s impossible.

Other stuff might, but it has little to do with trying to bring tablet
concepts to the desktop. Apple clearly hasn’t attempted to do that, at least
not 1:1.

Sure, Apple added fullscreen apps but those have been a staple of Windows
forever, I don’t think dragging tablets into this makes any sense whatsoever.
And you might not like the new simplified Spaces and Exposé but they do not
have any tablet equivalents. They are all desktop, all the time.

Auto saving, resume and Versions are obvious features for any operating
system, the tablet/desktop distinction doesn’t make any sense when looking at
those features. Operating systems should support them, no matter the device.
That’s it.

So what’s the problem? People have been complaining about bugs and some don’t
like Mission Control or the way fullscreen apps are implemented. I see little
relation of those complaints to Apple trying to bring iOS to OS X. (I also
want to note that Lion has received a large number of positive reviews. Your
claims of it being a colossal failure are definitely a minority opinion.)

------
chaud
Has anyone come across any benchmarks as far as battery life or performance go
yet? I know benchmark3d has been including the leaked versions in their game
benchmarks.

<http://benchmark3d.com/benchmarks>

~~~
jamesgeck0
If I remember correctly, the Windows 7 pre-release license agreements included
a clause forbidding you from benchmarking the operating system. Is there a
similar clause in the Windows 8 ELUA?

